
Algolia's Index of Hacker News Is Down - ciarannolan
https://hn.algolia.com/
======
redox_
[HN Search admin speaking] We disabled the rate-limit for now. A load-balancer
experimentation that didn't behave as expected (the LB's IP getting rate-
limited).

~~~
ciarannolan
Thanks, Sylvain, much appreciated. It's working for me now.

I must say I expected this post to kind of go into the ether, not for
Algolia's VP of Engineering to reply with a solution within an hour :)

Have a nice weekend!

~~~
redox_
Let’s say it was a mix of HN alerting (hnwatcher), good timing (Friday
evening) and luck :) very happy to have seen this in time. Have a nice WE as
well!

------
hypewatch
I had this issue last night. What was really odd was that algolia’s API was
throttling - 429 error code - when I was connected to my wifi, but when I
switched to my cell network it worked fine. Then this morning it worked fine
on both.

~~~
redox_
Thanks for sharing, this is surprising as the rate-limit should be per IP :/
Investigating.

~~~
redox_
Should be good now.

~~~
hypewatch
Thanks! It’s a small world on HN haha. What was the issue? If you don’t mind
me asking

~~~
slashvar2701
We were experimenting some rate limiting settings and the load balancer IP in
front of the hn cluster wasn't excluded, both features haven't been mixed
before (doesn't make much sense to rate limit a search cluster behind a load
balancer).

------
redox_
Is it? Working from here. What kind of network error do you get?

~~~
ciarannolan
I get a completely blank page.

I'm testing from two separate internet connections, with different ISPs, in
the same region.

If there's a way to provide more info or some kind of error, let me know.

~~~
ciarannolan
*A page that looks like the normal Algolia HN page, but with no results.

And it's working for me now. Hope I didn't cause any panic; sorry about that.

It was "offline" for me and a friend for about an hour, but it's back up now.
Might be some kind of intermittent issue.

edit (18 mins after this comment): it's blank again for me, and I'm getting a
429 error.

~~~
redox_
Investigating, this is weird as the rate-limit should be per IP :/

~~~
redox_
Should be good now.

